# any decent public land



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

This is going to be my first year duck hunting, I live in cleveland and was wondering if there are any decent public hunting lands for ducks around here, is spencer any good, what kind of things should I be looking for when trying to find a spot.
The Kid


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Cleveland harbor is a good place to start.
Spencer has a few ducks but dont plan to make a limit from there.
Ohio has the controlled hunt draws every year so watch OW for the threads with dates and times and such.
Study the duck pictures and watch them flying so you know what you are shooting at come opening day.
Hook up with a seasoned hunter if you can.
Dont shoot the wrong birds buddy. Get caught by Game Warden with the wrong birds and you will be crying for a little vasaline when he sticks it to you.
The Dept of Wildlife has a list of public hunting areas on line. Look them over for some ideas.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

I bought some dvd's from gander mountain to watch and pick things up from. I work downtown and been seeing some fly north over the cuyahoga river and so I try to pick them out while driving, real safe huh haha. The ODNR web site says grand river has some good waterfowl hunting, I'm guessing by the small lakes would be best set up, I'll be hunting from a layout blind unless I get me dad to fix his boat and sticker it.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

Not from the area, but Mosquito creek has some real nice marsh units they do controlled hunts on. Hunted them last year after our controlled goose hunt. Check on the DOW site in June for the applications. Go to the marshes and Wildlife areas around and watch the birds and try and pic up there flight characteristics. Also check out Ohiowaterfowler&GreatLakesWaterfowler. 2 pretty good waterfowl sites. Join DU and/or OWA.


----------

